# Crafting for a 6 year old girl



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

My niece when asked what she wants for Christmas said, "Anything."

Too cute, right? She is a sweetie.

Anyhoo, with more prodding, she said she likes crafts and drawing/coloring, etc.

Any ideas on what I could get her, keeping in mind how young she is...and that my SIL has an all beige home (I don't know how neat my niece would be with art/craft supplies)?


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Paper crafts might be great  Folding papers (like origami), kid's scissors, glue stick. hmm...there are lovely papercraft dolls out there.

Kid's beading kits. Bigger beads, plastic usually, really pretty stuff, with elastic things thread to string the beads on.

ah...what about the plastic stained glass look sun catchers? Most craft stores, (and Walmart) have lots of the suncatchers at like 50cents a piece, and then you buy glasspaints ($1.50 for a line of 8 of them in cool colors). A brush and youre all set. There are also "sets" already put together. 

lessee....clay. That's always a big hit with 1st graders (she's six, I'm assuming 1st grade type). maybe the air dry stuff, a rolling pin (kid sized), clay stamps, etc. .... she can make pins or pendants to wear or give away. 

Drawing paper and a good set of markers or colored pencils. 

hmmm....Is there anything she's particularly interested in? i've seen some GREAT looking horse models that you paint, although that might be a bit advanced for a six year old.

eta: almost forgot...foam. There are hundreds of foam shapes in the craft stores. Some with adhesive on the back so it's easy to just peel and stick and make something colorful. door hangers, pictures, princess tiara, etc.


----------



## mewiegirl01 (Oct 13, 2009)

craft kits (bird house that has to be decorated but can be used when it's done) (plaster of paris stones that get painted and jeweled for the garden) (bird feeder)

beads for making necklaces and jewelry which they can use or give to friends. You could even give her a plain pocketbook that she can glue glitter, beads, etc. on to it and make her own pocketbook.


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

I always liked the biggest box of Crayolas, with tons of different colors.....I think those are a great gift! How about some coloring books and just blank pages of construction paper?


----------



## jesuisdiana (May 24, 2004)

Doesn't crayola make specials paints and markers that only "work" on special surfaces - they can't damage carpet or anything underneath? Thought I saw a commercial about that.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Cookie mix in a jar, apron, wooden spoon, etc in a bowl and an invitation to come over and bake with you (assuming you live close enough). Then help her make a few mixes in a jar to take home with her to cook for her mom.

Look for one of those felt backed plastic table cloths. I have one we put on our table to protect it from the kids crafts. Then get her some finger paints, stamps and stamp pads, stencils, etc....keeps my 7 yr old happy for hours!

Do you knit or crochet? Get her supplies then teach her how.

Remember those looms that used that looped knit material? My kids love those (again no mess). You may get a hot pad from her next year for Christmas.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Michaels has a ton of kits that cover a bunch of different crafts. They have the age level printed right on them. 

My 9 year old son is artistic and he LOVED his last birthday present. I got him a box of 120 crayons, a box of 72 colored pencils, a drawing pad and a photo box to put them in. The box is white so he got to decorate that, too! If you take out the crayons you can add in stamps and stamp pads or bead work. 

I got all of my supplies at Wal Mart in the craft section.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Since it is the season...I'd add white paper, scissors, and glitter glue (they make water soluble that is safe). SNOWFLAKES  This is a project I did with my children yearly since the age of 5. Clear or plain ornaments (can use the glitter glue, too), shiny glitter, and gems of any type. ORNAMENTS  I did this for years with my children and still have their creations. I did a lot of other things, but you had plenty of suggestions. My grown children still talk about all the yearly crafts we did together... These were more for some simple Christmas crafts for that age of child.


----------

